# Giuseppe Tartini's depressing pieces?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I found two depressing pieces from Giuseppe Tartini. I looked for it in the hope of finding more depressing musics from him but I didn't find any more. Do you know any other depressing musics like these two from Giuseppe Tartini?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

?

What do you find depressing about those works?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

They don't depress me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Tartini's Devil's Trill Sonata is so sweetly seductive, with tenderness and longing, that I fail to be depressed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ukko said:


> ?
> 
> What do you find depressing about those works?





Woodduck said:


> They don't depress me.


Same here


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Ukko said:


> ?
> 
> What do you find depressing about those works?


The sadness in these works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe Atsizat finds something "melancholic" in these works. Try and understand those whose native tongue is not English and use your intelligence to read between the lines or to imagine the more appropriate wording.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TalkingHead said:


> Maybe Atsizat finds something "melancholic" in these works. Try and understand those whose native tongue is not English and use your intelligence to read between the lines or to imagine the more appropriate wording.


You talking to me, Dude? Whadda you mean 'intelligence'?

The OP has responded to my question. He equates sadness with depression; that's reasonable enough. 'Melancholy' I can hear in the Devil's Trill sonata, depending on where my head is. So, my response to the OP's question as I now understand it is: There is considerable sadness/depression to be found in Tartini's violin music, depending on where your head is when you hear it. That mental state and the violin family coexist well. The viola da gamba does it better, but Tartini didn't compose for it that I know of.


----------



## bejart (Nov 16, 2012)

Tartini was well known for the adagios in his violin concertos, all 135 of them. Most are in minor keys and exhibit a sorrowful, deeply felt emotional quality often associated with depression.

I've posted a review of his complete Violin Concertos as recorded by L'Arte dell'Arco here:
http://www.amazon.com/Tartini-Complete-Violin-Concertos-Giuseppe/dp/B00WFMVJ0G/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1449936194&sr=1-1&keywords=tartini+complete


----------

